# Cherries ..Natures anti imflammitary



## Ironbuilt (Jul 4, 2013)

July means Its cherry season where I live and nothing better than spitting
seeds and healing joint pain. You guys buy cherries ? West side they run $1.98lb 

LANSING, Mich., May 30, 2012 /PRNewswire/ -- Tart cherries may help reduce chronic inflammation, especially for the millions of Americans suffering from debilitating joint pain and arthritis, according to new research from Oregon Health & Science University presented today at the American College of Sports Medicine Conference (ACSM) in San Francisco, Calif.(1) In fact, the researchers suggest tart cherries have the "highest anti-inflammatory content of any food" and can help people with osteoarthritis manage their disease.

In a study of twenty women ages 40 to 70 with inflammatory osteoarthritis, the researchers found that drinking tart cherry juice twice daily for three weeks led to significant reductions in important inflammation markers – especially for women who had the highest inflammation levels at the start of the study.

"With millions of Americans looking for ways to naturally manage pain, it's promising that tart cherries can help, without the possible side effects often associated with arthritis medications," said Kerry Kuehl, M.D, Dr.PH., M.S., Oregon Health & Science University, principal study investigator. "I'm intrigued by the potential for a real food to offer such a powerful anti-inflammatory benefit – especially for active adults."

Often characterized as "wear and tear" arthritis, osteoarthritis is the most common type of arthritis. Athletes are often at a greater risk for developing the condition, given their excessive joint use that can cause a breakdown in cartilage and lead to pain and injury, according to the Arthritis Foundation.

The inflammation benefits could be particularly important for athletes, according to Kuehl's previous research. In a past study he found that people who drank tart cherry juice while training for a long distance run reported significantly less pain after exercise than those who didn't.(2)

Go Red Instead to Manage Pain

Along with providing the fruit's bright red color, the antioxidant compounds in tart cherries – called anthocyanins – have been specifically linked to high antioxidant capacity and reduced inflammation, at levels comparable to some well-known pain medications.(3)

Previous research on tart cherries and osteoarthritis conducted by researchers at Baylor Research Institute found that a daily dose of tart cherries (as cherry extract) helped reduce osteoarthritis pain by more than 20 percent for the majority of men and women.(4) And the same compounds linked to cherries' arthritis benefits have now shown promise for athletes and sports recovery to help relieve muscle and joint soreness.

According to Director of Sports Nutrition at the University of Pennsylvania Medical Center for Sports Medicine, Leslie Bonci, MPH, RD, CSSD, LDN, who has incorporated tart cherries into the training menu of both her professional athletes and active clients as a natural and easy way to manage pain that also tastes great, "Why not eat red when there's so much science to support the anti-inflammatory benefits of this Super Fruit? And for athletes whose palates prefer the tart-sweet flavor profile of tart cherries, it's the optimal ingredient."

Available every day of the year in dried, frozen and juice forms, tart cherries are a versatile ingredient to include in any training or inflammation-fighting diet.

To learn more about the body of research supporting tart cherries' pain-fighting properties, visit Choose Cherries to download The Red Report. There, you can also reference The Red Recovery Routine, a guide to help people train to manage pain with tart cherries.

The Cherry Marketing Institute (CMI) is an organization funded by North American tart cherry growers and processors. CMI's mission is to increase the demand for tart cherries through promotion, market expansion, product development and research. For more information on the science supporting the unique health benefits of cherries and for cherry recipes and menu ideas, visit Choose Cherries.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jul 4, 2013)

great article. i will buy a ton of cherries. thanks Ib


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 5, 2013)

I need to go check on how much they are here on the east coast.  To be honest, I have never bought any.  But, I am willing to give it a try.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 5, 2013)

This is why I always get cherry  Pop Tarts.  Just kidding.  I knew they had anti-inflammatory properties, but didn't know they were the #1 food.  Hey iron, have you read the study.  Curious as to how much was consumed and for how long.  Have you heard of a cherry supplement or standardized extract.  That would be great for low or no carbers, especially if the effective amount needed is quite high.  Thanks for posting, great read!


----------



## 49ER (Jul 6, 2013)

I just bought cherries today at costco because I saw this


----------



## paak (Jul 6, 2013)

Concentrated cherry juice cures gout. I've never had that issue - but good to know info. I love fruit. Gods gift to us all.


----------



## BigBob (Jul 9, 2013)

paak said:


> Concentrated cherry juice cures gout. I've never had that issue - but good to know info. I love fruit. Gods gift to us all.



I had gotten severe gout a few years back. I ate cherries for days. After that I started buying cherry juice concentrate. Only problem is it is high in calories. But supposedly 20 cherries a day can help arthritis. Since then I started drinking tons of water and watch certain food that may trigger it. Never got it again thank God.


----------



## Roman (Jul 9, 2013)

If drinking the cherry juice, would pasteurization remove the benefits?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 10, 2013)

Roman said:


> If drinking the cherry juice, would pasteurization remove the benefits?



No it would not Roman.its the enzyme anti oxident that cures gout or relieves the crystals from gout not to bind..
Gout is usually hereditary and foods like all fish ,beer, oats,wheats can really set it off and its painful.i dont get gout but its crippling ..ill look up study Magnus..ib


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 10, 2013)

All kinds of cherry extract pills for sale. 

I give up trying to post picture .. eBay or amazon has capsule and 2 cups a cherrys a day was the research used.



Tart Cherry Extract 120 capsules 465mg 25:1 Concentrate Swanson Joint Health


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 11, 2013)

Research says to eat tart cherrys..u ever try to eat a pie cherry?  One tart fruit!   no wonder pies got so much sugar.. i just got some capsuls ..between deca ,cherries and pentosan somethin ought to help joint aches?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 20, 2013)

Ok its cherry season where in camping and i bought a 15 lb box a bing cherrys for 10$ and a six pack of budweiser at local fruit stand.all i had was 10$ cash and beer for camping my friend brought.. anyway..ive been eatin and pissin cherrys for two days and i say my joints feel pretty good.now its mass quanity so research is askew perhaps....this is just an fyi for my cherry thread.


----------

